

EU agrees to cap bankers' bonuses - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21608938
More detail: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ba3a37f6-80f0-11e2-9c5b-00144feabdc0.html
======
drucken
More detail:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ba3a37f6-80f0-11e2-9c5b-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ba3a37f6-80f0-11e2-9c5b-00144feabdc0.html)

